# My girl is looking frosty just wantes to show my first outdoor grow



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 1, 2020)

Hope you all are doing well i feel good for a newbie


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi!  What strain you got there?


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 1, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Hi!  What strain you got there?


To be honest canna she is a random seed i got from a good sativa hybrid ... I planted her and now here she is lol


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 1, 2020)

Any pictures of the whole plant?   Your doing great!


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 1, 2020)

Ive been giving her more shade since the sun was fierce for the last 2 weeks


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 2, 2020)

She seems to be digging it, looks good


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 2, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> She seems to be digging it, looks good


Thanks much love!!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

Way pretty! 

What are you feeding her?   She looks a bit hungry to me.


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 2, 2020)

Im giving her dr earth organic bud and blossom this pic is from yesterday so i did feed her last night.. She was getting some burns on her tips so i cut back next feeding will be more nutes


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 2, 2020)

She is getting green back from what i can tell this morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Looking good. Glad to see a little green.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

Chi11yWi11y1! said:


> She is getting green back from what i can tell this morning


I agree!   Thanks for the new pic, she's looking prettier and prettier!   You're doing a great job!


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 2, 2020)

I appreciate the love from all thanks!... I wanted to focus on one plant just to see how i do next will be 3 and go from there.. Outdoor growing is very difficult but she has overcome the worst of it pest and etc. I will keep posting pics


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

I look forward to watching this one finish and hopefully we can come along for show of future grows!


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 2, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> I look forward to watching this one finish and hopefully we can come along for show of future grows!


You will be the first one to see her when she is ready for harvest


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

You're just teasing me now, lol

Jk jk, thanks!   I look forward to it!


----------



## burnie (Sep 2, 2020)

How far along ? End of 4th maybe 5th week ? Looks good to me !!
peace


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 2, 2020)

burnie said:


> How far along ? End of 4th maybe 5th week ? Looks good to me !!
> peace


Burnie end of 3rd beginning 4


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Sep 4, 2020)

Here is an update of what she looks like.. All organic soil and nutes in case any new growers like me were asking


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

Looking nice Brother.


----------

